# Winshield tint caused dashcam to fail?



## WendyT (Dec 19, 2018)

Since end Nov/Dec, I've experienced issues related to autopilot and sentry mode.

1) Auto Pilot constantly not available. It started intermittently but after about 2 months it's now completely unavailable.
2) Sentry Mode constantly turned off due to Sentry error. Usually after about 10mins, even if I manually turn it back on. It can still record when its turned on. I use Samsung T5 SSD
3) Heating seems to be generally focused on the back. It'll be super hot at the back but nice and comfy up front. If I turn the back heater off, the heater will generally focus on the foot area.

Brought my car in for servicing and was told they are all related, i.e. the dashcam/camera on the rearview camera is the problem. They tried recalibrating but couldn't fix it.

Now, here's the rub. They are blaming the issue on my tinted windshield, i.e. the tint installer messed it up when installing the tint on the windshield.

I had my windshield tinted back in April 2019 by Rodz Tint Shop and have had no problem until late Nov/early Dec. Tesla couldn't explain the lapse in time except "it could've failed over time".

So, it'll be out of pocket fix for me - replace windshield and camera.

Does this sound right?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

The tint wouldn't go in front of the camera so what are they saying the issue is? Did the tint installer get a lot of moisture in the camera housing?


----------



## WendyT (Dec 19, 2018)

I spoke to the manager of the SC advisor because the advisor wasn't giving me the explanation and was defensive. According to the manager, there is a square used by the camera as a reference and the tint is further than where it should be. So, his recommendation is to have the tint removed or cut further away from the camera and then recalibrate and see whether this fixes the issue. He also mentioned that the camera also uses color and the tint is possibly messing up with the coloring so these 2 items (reference line & color) are possibly blocking it from working properly.

He couldn't explain why it worked in the past and now recently, but did state that the software updates could make the cameras more sensitive hence it stopped working.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

WendyT said:


> I spoke to the manager of the SC advisor because the advisor wasn't giving me the explanation and was defensive. According to the manager, there is a square used by the camera as a reference and the tint is further than where it should be. So, his recommendation is to have the tint removed or cut further away from the camera and then recalibrate and see whether this fixes the issue. He also mentioned that the camera also uses color and the tint is possibly messing up with the coloring so these 2 items (reference line & color) are possibly blocking it from working properly.
> 
> He couldn't explain why it worked in the past and now recently, but did state that the software updates could make the cameras more sensitive hence it stopped working.


That's the part I am struggling with as the tint is installed on the inside (not the outside) and would be cut around the camera housing so it shouldn't block anything. Can you take a picture showing what the cameras look like from the outside?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Don't replace the windshield and camera just yet.

First, shine a bright light in through the windshield to see if you can spot any tint inside the camera housing. It's possible there's a "tail" sticking up into there, or that a piece of tint that was cut got stuck in the housing, and happened to move into a spot where it annoys the camera just recently.

If nothing is visible at all, and you feel brave enough, remove the camera housing and shine a light on the inner surface of the windshield. It's possible you had a rock hit that's only visible as a crack or chip on the _inside_. If that's true, it would be an insurance claim rather than out of pocket.

But there is some bad news here. Everything you mentioned focuses on the camera area except for _one_ thing: That your heater is misbehaving. It could be a coincidence, or it could be that the tint installer allowed a large amount of soapy water to run down the windshield and behind the dashboard. If _that_ happened, the heater control and autopilot computer (where the cameras hook up to) would have been damaged. And that would take time to appear, because circuit and connector corrosion doesn't happen right away. If it looks like that happened, the tint installer is hopefully carrying liability insurance.


----------



## WendyT (Dec 19, 2018)

Gonna get my car later today and have them show me where the tint is getting in the way of the camera. I'll take a pic if possible.

@JasonF, the termal sensor is apparently housed in the same area as the forward facing camera which is why they're blaming it on the tint job. No mention of liquid getting onto the dash area.

What I'll do is probably just have the tint removed and then schedule a service with another SC.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

WendyT said:


> What I'll do is probably just have the tint removed and then schedule a service with another SC.


going to another location likely will not keep the history out of it. I expect any service notes from one location is available to all.


----------



## WendyT (Dec 19, 2018)

Here's a photo of where the tint ends. My tint is 70%.

For sure - it's in my records which is fine but I just don't have good experience at this SC. Picked it cause it's closest to home/work.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

How the heck did the tint shop even get it in there?

Ok, try this: Put your finger on your cheek even with the level of your nostrils, and then look down across the tip of your nose. You can kind of see your finger, can’t you? That’s how the camera is seeing the edge of the tint.

I noticed about 2 updates ago that the backup camera became way better suddenly - they probably switched to a better resolution, or higher framerate. I bet sometime after that, the other cameras followed suit. The price to higher-res recording is the white balance becomes much more sensitive. If there is something dark in the frame constantly, the camera capture will always be really bright and blown out.

It’s going to be really difficult to cut that piece out without removing the camera housing, so your best bet is to make the tint installers do it. There is a dark gray mask at the bottom of that housing (you can see it clearly from inside) and the tint should barely enter that mask, but go no further toward the camera.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

WendyT said:


> View attachment 32275
> 
> Here's a photo of where the tint ends. My tint is 70%.
> 
> ...


It should be the responsibility of the tint shop to correct that.


----------



## Collier007 (Dec 26, 2018)

For what it’s worth, my kids always complain that it’s to hot in the back and we have to turn off the rear air. They might be separate issues.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

JasonF said:


> remove the camera housing


Any references or videos of this? I've been looking for months due to grime right above where the OP marked in his photo and I want to try to clean it


----------



## WendyT (Dec 19, 2018)

I want to provide an update to everyone because I received a ton of support, guidance and information here.

Tint installer cut out the tint that is inside the camera line of sight (foc) back in Feb. It didn't resolve the issue automatically like I had waited and with Shelter in place I didn't want to leave the house but decided last week that this could be the best time for servicing a car since they are not busy.

Sent to SC and they recalibrated the camera and voila, now AP works and no sentry error messages. I used AP otw home from the SC, that felt soooooo good.


----------

